# Pfanzen für 1 m Tiefe



## Tabor12 (14. Apr. 2015)

Hallo nach langer Zeit 

ich habe ein großes Anliegen: Unser Teich wird heuer 3 Jahre alt, wir sind richtig glücklich damit und haben ehrliche Freude daran. Im Frühjahr immer leicht algig, später dann immer super. Wasser trotz allem meistens klar. ABER: Wir haben ihn geplant mit einem kleinen Pflanzenteich der die Funktion der Wasserreinigung übernehmen HÄTTE SOLLEN. das P roblem ist, wir haben ihn zu tief gemacht (1 m) und wir wissen nicht welche Pflanzen. __ Wasserpest wird nicht - schon einige male versucht, __ Krebsschere auch nicht. Was kann man in so tiefem Wasser machen dass es eine Reinigungsfunktion erfüllt ? Bitte um Hilfe   

DANKE


----------



## Plätscher (14. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

__ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt gibts versch. Arten moeglichst mehrere ausprobieren, Valisnerien und vielleicht flutender Hahnenfuss. Das sind alles Pflanzen die bei mir in 1m tiefe funktionieren.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Apr. 2015)

Da die __ Krebsschere frei im Wasser schwimmt, dürfte 1m Wassertiefe doch eigtl. kein Problem sein? Allerdings bevorzugt sie kalkfreie Gewässer. Vielleicht ist ihr das Wasser zu hart? Ich würde auf jeden Fall bei der Pflanzenwahl auch Ph-Wert und Wasserhärte berücksichtigen.
In meinem Teich, der sehr weiches Wasser hat, wuchern __ Tausendblatt und vor allem das rauhe __ Hornblatt in allen Wassertiefen von 40 cm bis runter auf 150 cm.


----------



## Tabor12 (15. Apr. 2015)

Hallo ! Danke für eure Antworten !
Aber das sind alles Schwimmpflanzen hier was ihr meint. Ich bräuchte etwas verankertes, da sonst alles davonschwimmt und es sollte dort bleiben. 

LG


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Apr. 2015)

Hi Tabor,

Horn- und __ Tausendblatt "schwimmen" zwar, haben aber Wurzeln, um sich im Boden zu verankern, die Nährstoffe nehmen sie aber aus dem Wasser. Wobei 1 m Tiefe für Tausendblatt nicht mehr ganz so optimal ist. Der grüne Teil, also die Blätter brauchen genügend Licht, je nach ihren speziellen Bedürfnissen, um Photosynthese zu betreiben und zu wachsen --> Nährstoffverbrauch. Je nach Größe der Pflanzen könntest du sie auch in einen Korb setzen, etwas Sand in den Korb, dass die Wurzeln Halt finden und dann evtl. ein paar Backsteine in den Teich stapeln, wo du den Pflanzenkorb drauf stellst. In geringerer Tiefe ist mehr Licht und die Pflanzen könnten schneller wachsen.

Aber das mit dem davonschwimmen kapier ich nicht. Der Teich ist doch begrenzt, die Pflanzen können dort doch nicht raus?


----------



## Patrick K (15. Apr. 2015)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> die Pflanzen können dort doch nicht raus?



Meinst du, bei mir gehen die als zum Nachbarn ein Bier trinken

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Apr. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Meinst du, bei mir gehen die als zum Nachbarn ein Bier trinken



Hoffentlich endet das nicht mal böse für den Nachbarn  http://de.web.img1.acsta.net/pictures/14/03/03/11/25/344293.jpg 

Nee ernsthaft, ich verstehe nicht, warum Pflanzen in einem Teich "davon schwimmen" können sollen.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2015)

Tabor12 schrieb:


> Aber das sind alles Schwimmpflanzen hier was ihr meint. Ich bräuchte etwas verankertes,


Nachfolgendes ist keine Schwimmpflanze. Erst wenn Sie die Oberfläche erreichen fluten die Mehr oder weniger 





Plätscher schrieb:


> __ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt gibts versch. Arten moeglichst mehrere ausprobieren, Valisnerien und vielleicht flutender Hahnenfuss.


Tausendblatt kommt bei mir aus 1,6 m Tiefe ohne Probleme bis nach oben. Was du suchst ist aber vielleicht eine Valisnerie. wuchert nicht ganz so stark und ist unten fest eingewurzelt. Glänzendes __ Laichkraut hat auch kein Problem 1 m zu überbrücken. Bildet nur oben einen Schwimmblatttepich. Da kann man fast gleich Seerosen nehmen. Von den Valisnerie gibt es viele Sorten. Habe aus dem Aquarium welche mit geschraubten Blättern in den Teich gesetzt. Sind ohne Probleme durch den Winter und bei 60cm Wassertiefe nur 40cm hoch. Blätter sind aber viel kräftiger geworden. Naja vielleicht legen die dieses Jahr noch ein bisschen zu.
Dann habe ich weitere Vallis (keine Ahnung welche Art) möglicherweise normale Schraubenvalis auf ca. 1,6 m, die sind jetzt so ca. 1 m hoch. unter Wasser.


----------



## Tabor12 (16. Apr. 2015)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Hoffentlich endet das nicht mal böse für den Nachbarn  http://de.web.img1.acsta.net/pictures/14/03/03/11/25/344293.jpg
> 
> Nee ernsthaft, ich verstehe nicht, warum Pflanzen in einem Teich "davon schwimmen" können sollen.



  die sollen eben in dem Teil bleiben der 1 m tief ist - sie können in den Schwimmbereich schwimmen und dort sind sie nicht willkommen


----------



## Tabor12 (24. Apr. 2015)

Keine Ideen mehr ? Schade  Hatte so auf euch gehofft


----------



## Geisy (24. Apr. 2015)

Hallo

Wie wäre es denn so:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/003-jpg.129985/
Ein leeren Korb darunter und dann den bepflanzten oben drauf. Die Körbe müssen nicht oben raus schauen.
So hast du dann sowas ähnliches wie einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter und du kannst pflanzen was du willst.


----------



## Tabor12 (24. Apr. 2015)

Das schaut interresant aus.  Danke


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Apr. 2015)

Die Leichkräuter gehen auch in 1 m Tiefe. Schwimmendes/Krauses/Glänzendes  findest du auch alle im Lexikon hier im Forum


----------



## Geisy (24. Apr. 2015)

Vielleicht kannst du auch einfach mit Maurersand bis zur gewünschten Höhe auffüllen?


----------



## Tanny (24. Apr. 2015)

....oder die Geschichte mit der Mauer 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/was-macht-die-mauer-im-teich.43959/

vielleicht solltet Ihr einfach so eine Mauer anlegen als Trennung,
dann wären auch Schwimmpflanzen kein Problem mehr 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## DanielKl (26. Apr. 2015)

Hallo,

in meinem Teich habe ich es so gelöst, dass ich diese recheckigen Betonpfanztröge aus dem Baumarkt genommen haben. Die Teichpflanzen daraus gestellt und mit etwas verrottungsfestem Band fest gebunden sorgen für die richtige Pflanztiefe. In meinem Fall habe ich siese teile halbiert aber es giebt sie ja in verschiedenen Größen und so kannst du genau bestimmen wie tief die Pflanze stehen soll.
Wachsen die Wurzel dann unten auf dem Topf durch freie Wasser können sie sogar noch besser gelöste Nährstoffe aus dem Teich entfernen. Quasi der ideale Biofilter. __ Rohrkolben, und verschiedene __ Schilf- und Seggenarten Würden sich da womöglich anbieten. Aber achtung ist der Teich zu mährstoffarm wird sich an so einer Stelle keine Pflanze halten 
Da wo sich Mulm ansammelt und zersetzt bieten sich überings Seerosen an um die frei werdenen Nährstoffe aus dem Mulm gleich wieder zu binden 

Grüße


----------



## RonnyS311 (13. Mai 2015)

Also bei mir gedeihen die Tannenwedel in hartem Wasser super! Hatte sie vor 2,5Jahren in 1m tiefe gepflanzt, jetzt schauen sie aus dem Wasser raus. Und haben sich ziemlich vermehrt.


----------



## Tabor12 (13. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mit jetzt Unterwasserpflanzen in Körbe einsetzen lassen und in den Teich getan .... mal schauen - einen Teil erhöht einen Teil auf den Boden um zu sehen was besser wächst. Aber es sind halt viele Algen drauf - ich weiß nicht ob ich die schon mitgekauft habe oder nicht .... die Unterwasserpflanzen sind halt so filigran dass wenn ich die Algen herunterhole auch immer wieder Pflanzen sich lösen. SOll ich die Algen oben lassen ?


----------



## Wetterleuchten (13. Mai 2015)

Mit Algen ist es glaube ich so ähnlich wie mit Schimmelpilzen oder vielen anderen Kleinstlebewesen, sie sind überall, und wenn es nur eine einzige kleine Spore oder Zelle ist. Man sieht sie nicht, bis sie irgendwo ideale Bedingungen finden, wo sie sich ansiedeln und explosionsartig vermehren können. Bei Algen im Teich relatviert sich das aber auch wieder durch den Konkurrenzdruck anderer Pflanzen.
Ich hatte Seekannen aus dem Gewächshaus und weil es früh im Jahr war und die Pflänzchen winzig klein, hatte ich sie erst mal an einem sonnigen geschützten Platz weiter kultiviert. Da war auch von Anfang an ein klitzekleiner Algenflaum auf den Pflanzen und als erstes hatten diese Algen einen kräftigen Wachstumsschub. Nach ein, zwei Wochen hatte sich das Verhältnis umgekehrt und die Seekannen wuchsen wie verrückt. Ich vermute, dass sie die Biomasse der ersten absterbenden Algen vom Fleck weg verwursteten. 
Ich vermute mal, dass das in deinem Teich nicht anders laufen wird. Wenn deine Pflanzen kräftiger sind und die Algen sich trotzdem weiter vermehren, kannst du sie immer noch abfischen. Jetzt würde ich den Pflanzen aber erst mal Zeit geben, in der neuen Umgebung einzuwachsen und sie nicht durch "Gefummel" zusätzlich stressen.


----------



## Tabor12 (13. Mai 2015)

o.k. Dankeschön


----------

